

Show HN: Can I Wear Shorts Today? - rheotron
http://shorts.today
A real world application of some interesting ML concepts. You can check out the Git repo here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;thatjpcsguy&#x2F;shorts
======
genevievepeters
21 and I can't Wear Shorts?

~~~
tempest12
Don't know about you, but that's pretty cold for me!

